# Carving in progress



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Most of the carvig is done, but the detailing is in progress. Thought I would give you all a sneak preview. Hopefully, I will have some finished photo's before TOO long, and by that I mean before Christmas. 

At this point I am burning in the feather vanes and details. I have already carved and raised most of the feathers. The eyes of the tom are very small glass eyes.















The legs and feet take me just about as much time to make as it does to carve the tom. I have made them with a number of materials trying to find a faster and easier way, but there is NO faster and easier way. This time I am using a hollow brass rod with a steel pin rod through it. The toes are made from copper wire and the opposite ends of the toe wires are filed down to fit inside the tubing. I used JB Weld to coat the toes and leg. I will have to go back over it all again before this leg and foot are complete.










 I haven't started on the other leg yet, but once both are complete I will insert them into the body of the bird. This is a real tricky part trying to get the toes to lie flat and look natural while keeping the tom in good posture.






Once all the pieces are together I will paint him. He will then be mounted to a round wooden pedastal base. I will likely add some habitat on the base.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work Al, he is cool!


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 23, 2006)

That's truly amazing. Art is definitly not one of my talents. Keep us posted.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow !!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 23, 2006)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> Wow !!


Amen, great work. I can't wait to see the final product!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 23, 2006)

That is real nice right there


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 23, 2006)

*Debbie has first dibs*

Al,my wife loves it aready..........Looks like retirements agreeing with you........

How much?Or should I be prepared to wait on a cast 

Love the way you did the feet,ingenious man...


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work Al, You truly are a master!! ps...... Ill have to let the ' Punkin ' see that fine work.


----------



## carabrook (Feb 23, 2006)

that is great, love your work, send us a picture when its complete would love to see it


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2006)

I HAVE GOT TO HAVE ME ONE OF THOSE!! Unbelievable work Al! 

Wanna do some serious tradin`?


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 23, 2006)

beautiful. do you sell those. i would love to have one


----------



## Headshot (Feb 23, 2006)

Man, what a work of art!!!! That needs to be shown off!


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats gonna look mighty fine I can tell already, though I've seen Al's work before and know what he can do.  

Al, post up some pic's of that one you made for the Wild Turkey Federation.  I never get tired of seeing that fine piece of work.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thanks all.*

Believe it or not, this is one of four pieces a gentleman ordered three years ago. I am embarrassed I did not get all of them done within a year of his order but unexpected life changes put my carving efforts on hold. Now that I am retired I hope to get them all done and continue to do more.

Yes, I do sell them, but I cannot take any orders until I get these done. I promised the man I would not make and sell anything of any real significance until I filled his orders. Hopefully, I will be ready to do more in the not too distant future.

Again, Thanks!

Al


----------



## Buck111 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work !


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow! Al, that is great. We got some tallent on this board for sure.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome Al!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 24, 2006)

thats some nice work......


----------



## fredw (Feb 24, 2006)

Al, that's awesome.  I really admire talented craftsmen.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 24, 2006)

What wood are you using?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 24, 2006)

Fine lookin' work!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 28, 2006)

Al, that is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!

I have a feeling retirement will be mighty busy for you   

Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 28, 2006)

Beautiful as always Al !!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 28, 2006)

Absolutely beffudles me how someone can have that kind of skill!  Mr. Al that is awesome looking work sir.  I wish I had some kind of skill like that, maybe I do but I haven't found it yet?


----------



## Bruz (Feb 28, 2006)

Incredible.


----------



## short stop (Mar 1, 2006)

Thats   a great  piece 
--I been  workin on my whittlin skills  --One day  maybe I can  carve somethin that  looks that  good --- that is beautiful Al .   short stop


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 12, 2008)

Did you ever finish this one up?


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 12, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Did you ever finish this one up?



Im glad you ressurected this one D, that is awesome artwork !!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 12, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Im glad you ressurected this one D, that is awesome artwork !!!!!


He thought we'd forgotten about it!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmmmm, I know I posted up the finished bird in a thread somewhere, but in any event, here it is again. For some reason the colors seem extra (too) bright in the photo's, but in real life they are more subtle.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2008)

As aways that is awesome Al


----------



## Bruz (Dec 12, 2008)

Incredible work Al. It's hard to hide talent. 

Robert


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 12, 2008)

*big bird*

Al that is super,i would love to have me one of those big birds


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2008)

That is unbelievable!! A masterpiece for sure.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 12, 2008)

AL you R da MAN


----------



## CAL (Dec 12, 2008)

Beautiful work Al.wish I could do that.


----------



## Uncle T (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks real good Al...


----------



## believer (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm glad it resurfaced also. Great work. I know that takes a lot of patience.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 13, 2008)

Al, that is awesome.  How about a photo or two of something you are currently working on?
Dan


----------



## schleylures (Dec 13, 2008)

very nice there m.al your amazing


----------



## fishbait (Dec 13, 2008)

That is some awesome wood chipping right there Mr. Al.

How longs it take from start to finish?


----------



## coryo (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow! That is a great looking bird.  I must have missed this thread when it started.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 13, 2008)

Al, That is unreal!! Fantastic work my friend!!!!


----------



## Redbow (Dec 13, 2008)

Great work Al, I must have missed this thread when it first started also !


----------



## Al33 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## Lorri (Dec 15, 2008)

Like everybody else I missed this thread. This is awesome work with all the detailed work done on the bird.   The bird looks so real.


----------



## pnome (Dec 15, 2008)

very nice work AL!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Good gracious Al...that is AMAZING!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 19, 2008)

excelllent work Al,
your talents never cease  to amaze me


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've seen it up close as he was making it and after he finished it...I can't even imagine the # of hours he's put into that one bird!   Awesome work Al!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildWillie (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats Awesome!!! Al you really make so wonderful carvings.
Billy


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 11, 2009)

Simply beautiful.


----------

